# Second booster for those over 50



## Cmaier

Looks like next week the FDA will authorize a fourth dose for this 50 and over.  Probably the administration is worried that doses are going to waste, plus it couldn’t hurt. 

Hopefully this starts to turn into a less frequent thing.


----------



## Arkitect

Interesting that it is as young as 50.

Here (UK) it is only over 75s and vulnerable over 12s being offered the second booster.


----------



## Cmaier

Arkitect said:


> Interesting that it is as young as 50.
> 
> Here (UK) it is only over 75s and vulnerable over 12s being offered the second booster.



I think only 45 percent or so have gotten their first booster here. Appparently the numbers from Israel look good on preventing infections, so my guess is they have decided they might as well use doses for those willing to get them instead of trying to convince the holdouts


----------



## fischersd

Pretty sure it's Omicron I'm just getting over....and the rapid tests (BTNK manufacturer) wouldn't pick it up - but everyone, including the medical staff, say that the rapid tests aren't worth a damn with Omicron - never showed up in the 3 that I did.  Going to try to get my fiancee to test to see if it shows up in her.  (her symptoms are milder). As I had 9 of the 12 symptoms they're screening for, the nurse said that's pretty definitive.  Told me to self-isolate and get my ass to emerge if my breathing becomes an issue (I've had pneumonia in my lungs 4 times - smoked for about 30 years - quit for 12).  This is day 3 of it being in my chest.  Been off work most of the week (and being contract, I don't get paid for "sick days" *sigh*.

/end rant (whining) 

Women would tell you, we all turn into big babies when we're sick.   They're not wrong.

I'm triple-vaxed.  Pretty sure I'd be in the ICU if I wasn't.


----------



## Alli

I’m good with a 4th jab. Hell, I’d get one every month if it meant staving off the worst of Covid.


----------



## Eric

Alli said:


> I’m good with a 4th jab. Hell, I’d get one every month if it meant staving off the worst of Covid.



This is my take as well, I'll gladly take a 4th dose. Hoping they'll eventually get it down to an annual shot that you can get with the flu shot but I think it's part of life now.


----------



## Arkitect

Alli said:


> I’m good with a 4th jab. Hell, I’d get one every month if it meant staving off the worst of Covid.



Agreed. Hopefully not necessary, but… better be safe than sorry.

My parents have already received their 4th jab. Well, they are 83 and 80, so I am just glad they are being kept as safe as possible.


----------



## Eric

Arkitect said:


> Agreed. Hopefully not necessary, but… better be safe than sorry.
> 
> My parents have already received their 4th jab. Well, they are 83 and 80, so I am just glad they are being kept as safe as possible.



I had a doctor appointment last week and told the nurse that I was boosted, her response "that won't prevent you from getting COVID anyway", then I mentioned it should help mitigate symptoms and keep me out of the hospital though, right? "Well, there's a lot of questions about that". Total antivaxxer mentality and she's a health professional.


----------



## Cmaier

Eric said:


> I had a doctor appointment last week and told the nurse that I was boosted, her response "that won't prevent you from getting COVID anyway", then I mentioned it should help mitigate symptoms and keep me out of the hospital though, right? "Well, there's a lot of questions about that". Total antivaxxer mentality and she's a health professional.



Yeah i chatted with a nurse at a party in DC about 6 months ago. She was strongly anti-vax, and her entire job for the prior 3 months had been giving the shot to people.  I think that’s what made her anti-vax, in fact.  Remember that these people get a lot of practical training, but not a lot of theory, and if they aren’t working the ICUs they may choose to believe Fox News instead of their colleagues.


----------



## SuperMatt

Cmaier said:


> Yeah i chatted with a nurse at a party in DC about 6 months ago. She was strongly anti-vax, and her entire job for the prior 3 months had been giving the shot to people.  I think that’s what made her anti-vax, in fact.  Remember that these people get a lot of practical training, but not a lot of theory, and if they aren’t working the ICUs they may choose to believe Fox News instead of their colleagues.



For those who doubt the effectiveness of propaganda, those examples tell you how powerful it is. Would any of those people have suggested that people not get other vaccinations in the past? Of course not. But even health professionals are swayed by the anti-vax, anti-mask propaganda foisted on America concerning COVID-19.


----------



## quagmire

I see it all the time for those who made politics their identity. When the whole thing about getting the vaccine would prevent infections and statement by Biden along those lines, at the time it was the truth. My state went down to .5% positivity rate and was averaging 50 cases a day( the lowest it has ever been since COVID became a thing). They were mostly the unvax people getting it. Of course we were also told through out the roll out process, variants could skirt around the vaccine, the whole 94% efficacy rate was about preventing severe cases, break throughs could still happen, etc. Which surprise Delta and Omicron were able to( but vaccines could still prevent severe illness). 

But nope the people who were consumed with politics, started to run with Biden lied, doctors lied, screw Fauci, etc when cases sky rocketed again. Still see memes based off Biden's statement. 

People don't want to have a discussion about it. They just want to be political and rant.


----------



## Arkitect

Eric said:


> I had a doctor appointment last week and told the nurse that I was boosted, her response "that won't prevent you from getting COVID anyway", then I mentioned it should help mitigate symptoms and keep me out of the hospital though, right? "Well, there's a lot of questions about that". Total antivaxxer mentality and she's a health professional.



That is pretty bad. Some people just do not get it.


----------



## Roller

Cmaier said:


> I think only 45 percent or so have gotten their first booster here. Appparently the numbers from Israel look good on preventing infections, so my guess is they have decided they might as well use doses for those willing to get them instead of trying to convince the holdouts



Not quite accurate about the Israeli data, which were published in a pre-print two days ago. The 4th dose of the Pfizer vaccine showed a peak efficacy of 64% during week 3 of the study, declining to 29% by the end of the 10-week follow-up period. Protection against severe disease (defined as requiring hospitalization or death), was good, but severe disease was also rare among people who had only received 3 doses. One caveat is that the study population was aged 60 and above, and results in younger people might be different. 

My take is that a 4th dose of the mRNA vaccines will be offered in other countries. However, uptake will be low, as is the case for "booster" shots. It's doubtful that anyone who would accept a 3rd dose would change their mind and take 2 more.

My greatest concern is that in addition to patients who experience prolonged, debilitating symptoms, we'll increasingly learn that people who experienced mild episodes of COVID-19 will be prone to a variety of neurological, cardiovascular, endocrine, and other conditions for the rest of their lives.


----------



## Cmaier

Roller said:


> Not quite accurate about the Israeli data, which were published in a pre-print two days ago. The 4th dose of the Pfizer vaccine showed a peak efficacy of 64% during week 3 of the study, declining to 29% by the end of the 10-week follow-up period. Protection against severe disease (defined as requiring hospitalization or death), was good, but severe disease was also rare among people who had only received 3 doses. One caveat is that the study population was aged 60 and above, and results in younger people might be different.
> 
> My take is that a 4th dose of the mRNA vaccines will be offered in other countries. However, uptake will be low, as is the case for "booster" shots. It's doubtful that anyone who would accept a 3rd dose would change their mind and take 2 more.
> 
> My greatest concern is that in addition to patients who experience prolonged, debilitating symptoms, we'll increasingly learn that people who experienced mild episodes of COVID-19 will be prone to a variety of neurological, cardiovascular, endocrine, and other conditions for the rest of their lives.




My sister has had lots of problems since she first got covid in march 2019. And she recently got omicron.


----------



## shadow puppet

At my Rheumatologist appt. earlier this week he asked if I knew about the latest booster.  He was quite surprised I haven't yet been offered a second booster since according to him,  the CDC is recommending it.  I'm game for a second booster and will get it as soon as it's available.  My first booster was September 20th, 2021 so I have no problem getting another one, especially since I have a partially suppressed immune system.

I've had Covid.  Although mine was mild (I had it before vaccines were available), once was enough.  Especially not knowing what permanent damage I may have incurred.


----------



## Cmaier

shadow puppet said:


> At my Rheumatologist appt. earlier this week he asked if I knew about the latest booster.  He was quite surprised I haven't yet been offered a second booster since according to him,  the CDC is recommending it.  I'm game for a second booster and will get it as soon as it's available.  My first booster was September 20th, 2021 so I have no problem getting another one, especially since I have a partially suppressed immune system.



My understanding is that the CDC had only been recommending it for immunocompromised people so far?


----------



## shadow puppet

Cmaier said:


> My understanding is that the CDC had only been recommending it for immunocompromised people so far?



Which I am (immunocompromised).  Hence my Rheumatologist bringing it up.  Humira, my biologic, suppresses part of my immune system.  Plus as I mentioned above, I've had Covid.  Once was more than enough.


----------



## Cmaier

shadow puppet said:


> Which I am (immunocompromised).  Hence my Rheumatologist bringing it up.  Humira, my biologic, suppresses part of my immune system.  Plus as I mentioned above, I've had Covid.  Once was more than enough.




Well stay safe!  That’s why i still wear a mask - I don’t want to unknowingly infect someone whose system can’t handle it.


----------



## shadow puppet

Cmaier said:


> Well stay safe!  That’s why i still wear a mask - I don’t want to unknowingly infect someone whose system can’t handle it.



Thanks!  I'm still wearing my mask too.  Just not comfy taking chances, especially at the grocery store.


----------



## Clix Pix

Still wearing a mask here and will continue to do so for a while until it is clear that there is no more risk of either infecting someone else or becoming infected myself.   When the fourth dose/second booster becomes available here I will definitely go and get the jab.  Better safe than sorry!


----------



## Eric

Clix Pix said:


> Still wearing a mask here and will continue to do so for a while until it is clear that there is no more risk of either infecting someone else or becoming infected myself.   When the fourth dose/second booster becomes available here I will definitely go and get the jab.  Better safe than sorry!



Exactly what I'm doing, don't want to catch it and don't want to spread it so continuing to wear the mask in social situations will be norm and I'll be first inline for the 4th shot when it becomes ready.


----------



## Joe

Eric said:


> I had a doctor appointment last week and told the nurse that I was boosted, her response "that won't prevent you from getting COVID anyway", then I mentioned it should help mitigate symptoms and keep me out of the hospital though, right? "Well, there's a lot of questions about that". Total antivaxxer mentality and she's a health professional.




My idiot sister is the same way and she’s a nurse.


----------



## Joe

I’ve only been to the grocery store like 3x in the last 2 years. I love curbside.


----------



## fischersd

Joe said:


> My idiot sister is the same way and she’s a nurse.



Here in BC, all of the anti-vaxxer healthcare workers that refused to get vaccinated lost their jobs.  Now that restrictions are being lifted (too soon IMHO), a number of them are suing to get their jobs back (they don't have a snowball's chance in hell of succeeding though - nuisance lawsuits).

We do still have quite a few that got vaccinated at the last minute...and share their opinions at every possible opportunity...tiresome of hearing the science deniers....I wish we had a flat earth...they could go on a 3 hour tour


----------



## Joe

fischersd said:


> Here in BC, all of the anti-vaxxer healthcare workers that refused to get vaccinated lost their jobs.  Now that restrictions are being lifted (too soon IMHO), a number of them are suing to get their jobs back (they don't have a snowball's chance in hell of succeeding though - nuisance lawsuits).
> 
> We do still have quite a few that got vaccinated at the last minute...and share their opinions at every possible opportunity...tiresome of hearing the science deniers....I wish we had a flat earth...they could go on a 3 hour tour




I haven’t talked to my sister in 6 years. She’s just a horrible person. Someone I don’t need in my life. My niece (her daughter) got vaccinated and she gave her hell for it. Her own damn kids. I’m not sure what she does for work or how she skated by so long without being vaccinated. But my niece just told me that she recently got vaccinated so she could do travel nursing. So it just took the right amount of pay for my sister to become vaccinated after spending the last 1.5 years harassing people, including her own children, about being vaccinated.


----------



## Eric

Joe said:


> I haven’t talked to my sister in 6 years. She’s just a horrible person. Someone I don’t need in my life. My niece (her daughter) got vaccinated and she gave her hell for it. Her own damn kids. I’m not sure what she does for work or how she skated by so long without being vaccinated. But my niece just told me that she recently got vaccinated so she could do travel nursing. So it just took the right amount of pay for my sister to become vaccinated after spending the last 1.5 years harassing people, including her own children, about being vaccinated.



Sad, especially when it drives family apart like that. I'm always at odds with my younger brother over this (and most politics) but I just put my foot down that if he can't control his political rants I would no longer take his calls and we've struck a balance there.


----------



## Cmaier

Joe said:


> I haven’t talked to my sister in 6 years. She’s just a horrible person. Someone I don’t need in my life. My niece (her daughter) got vaccinated and she gave her hell for it. Her own damn kids. I’m not sure what she does for work or how she skated by so long without being vaccinated. But my niece just told me that she recently got vaccinated so she could do travel nursing. So it just took the right amount of pay for my sister to become vaccinated after spending the last 1.5 years harassing people, including her own children, about being vaccinated.



Similar.  My sister kept calling me looking for me to invest in some food truck idea she had or something, and then called me, seemingly drunk, to complain that I’m somehow mean to her kids (who I don’t have any contact with, so not sure what that was about), so I blocked her number and haven’t spoken to her in a few years.   I do know, from my father, that she got covid twice and has long covid symptoms, though.


----------



## Runs For Fun

I wonder if this will eventually get approved for everyone. IIRC that’s how the first round of boosters went.


----------



## Cmaier

Runs For Fun said:


> I wonder if this will eventually get approved for everyone. IIRC that’s how the first round of boosters went.




I think we‘re all going to end up on a “once a year” plan, at least, possibly with new formulations to deal with new strains, like we do for the flu.  But who knows.


----------



## fischersd

Yep - I think both Pfizer and Moderna are working on combination influenza / Covid vaccinations.

Per the sister thing - seems very common.  My sister and I were never close - very different people.  Then she blocked me on Facebook about 5 years ago as I had the audacity to support her son as he was dealing with depression - because he's HER son - not my place!    Haven't talked since.  (mind you, I also moved out of Onterrible and then Covid happened, so not a lot of flights "home")


----------



## Edd

I’ve said something like this before, but I strongly support cutting out relatives that suck. I see friends suffer from these relationships who simply cannot bring themselves to cut that cord. Looks awful.


----------



## Roller

There's a good piece in the New York Times today about where SARS-CoV-2 may go. (Sorry, I don't know if it's behind a paywall — I have a subscription):









						Opinion | We Study Virus Evolution. Here’s Where We Think the Coronavirus Is Going.
					

What’s next for the coronavirus.



					www.nytimes.com
				




In sum, the authors point out that the virus has many more ways to mutate and that the lineage isn't direct. For example, Omicron didn't evolve from Delta, which makes prediction more difficult. They also note that evolution favors viruses that are more transmissible, though that has a limit. Equally, if not more concerning, are pressures to select for viruses that evade immunity from prior infection or vaccination. Ideally, new vaccines will be able to target parts of the virus that are less likely to change over time, but continued vaccination will certainly be needed.


----------



## Cmaier

Now that the FDA approved it, I went ahead and made an appointment for shot number 4 a couple weeks from now - that should give it time to get through the CDC and become official.


----------



## Macky-Mac

Cmaier said:


> Now that the FDA approved it, I went ahead and made an appointment for shot number 4 a couple weeks from now - that should give it time to get through the CDC and become official.




when reading that the FDA had approved it, my first response was to wonder if pharmacies were ready to start taking appointments for the 2nd booster


----------



## Clix Pix

I'll have to start watching at my local pharmacy;  last time I was lucky, was able to just walk right in without an appointment.


----------



## Cmaier

Clix Pix said:


> I'll have to start watching at my local pharmacy;  last time I was lucky, was able to just walk right in without an appointment.




I have gotten all my shots through Stanford Health, mostly because pharmacies scare me.  Too many people shopping for beef jerky.


----------



## Clix Pix

Actually, I had intended to go to the local CVS and then one day I was in the grocery store, which also has a pharmacy, and I thought, "hey, why not do it here?  Kill two birds with one stone," and so the next time I went to the store I deliberately planned to first get the jab and then go and do my shopping.  Worked a treat!


----------



## Joe

Edd said:


> I’ve said something like this before, but I strongly support cutting out relatives that suck. I see friends suffer from these relationships who simply cannot bring themselves to cut that cord. Looks awful.




Not to be off topic, but I agree. Maybe it should be another thread lol

Normalize cutting off toxic family members. I see so many people struggling and dealing with toxic family members because it's their parent or sibling. It's to the point where it affects their mental health. I always tell them NOTHING will get in the way of my mental health. If someone is bad for my mental health I cut them off, family member or not. I haven't talked to my sister in 6 years and every time I go around other relatives they try to guilt trip me into talking to her again because "that's your sister" blah blah blah.  I always tell them to mind their business because they don't know how she is. They only see the fake facebook version of my sister. Now they know to not bring that topic up...but normalize cutting off toxic family members! I'm all for that!


----------



## Joe

Back on topic, I got my booster back around Halloween. I will get another if needed. If it becomes yearly like the flu shot then I guess I will be doing it yearly like I already do with the flu.


----------



## Runs For Fun

Edd said:


> I’ve said something like this before, but I strongly support cutting out relatives that suck. I see friends suffer from these relationships who simply cannot bring themselves to cut that cord. Looks awful.






Joe said:


> Not to be off topic, but I agree. Maybe it should be another thread lol
> 
> Normalize cutting off toxic family members. I see so many people struggling and dealing with toxic family members because it's their parent or sibling. It's to the point where it affects their mental health. I always tell them NOTHING will get in the way of my mental health. If someone is bad for my mental health I cut them off, family member or not. I haven't talked to my sister in 6 years and every time I go around other relatives they try to guilt trip me into talking to her again because "that's your sister" blah blah blah.  I always tell them to mind their business because they don't know how she is. They only see the fake facebook version of my sister. Now they know to not bring that topic up...but normalize cutting off toxic family members! I'm all for that!



Completely agree. There’s nothing wrong with cutting out toxic people from your life. If they’re bringing you down, why hang on to that. You got to do what’s best for you.


----------



## Cmaier

I get my 2nd booster in a couple hours.  Wonder how sleepy I’ll be this afternoon, or if the side effects wane by the time you get to shot #4.


----------



## Clix Pix

I had intended to get my second booster the next time I went to the grocery store.   So yesterday I went to the store and it wasn't until I was actually in there and spotted the pharmacy section that I remembered what I'd meant to do;  unfortunately, though,  I'd left my vaccination card at home.    Oh, well, since I had some things to do today and didn't want to be feeling poorly or have a sore arm, decided that it was just as well....  I'll go over there or to the CVS some other time.  There was no one waiting there yesterday, they weren't busy, so it would've been an ideal time, though.


----------



## Eric

I'm planning on getting mine next week or so, had to spend a few hours in the hospital and want to make sure I didn't catch it so I'll give it 7 days.


----------



## DT

Cmaier said:


> I get my 2nd booster in a couple hours.  Wonder how sleepy I’ll be this afternoon, or if the side effects wane by the time you get to shot #4.




My 1st shot of Moderna, zero effects that I could tell (I'm sleepy all the time ... ), 2nd shot kicked my ass, like a high fever, down and out a whole weekend.   We got booster #1 about 6 months ago, don't know that I had any ill effects, then our #2 a couple of weeks ago, I was initially fine, then the next day after like 24 hours, I had like a kind of an uncomfortable feeling over my body, not really aches, kind of like just an *oppressive feeling and a touch chilled**, that cleared out the next day.



* That may have also been some kind of demonic possession, either way ...


----------



## Alli

Going for booster #2 this afternoon. Since I had nothing for the first 3, I don’t anticipate anything this time either.


----------



## Edd

Alli said:


> Going for booster #2 this afternoon. Since I had nothing for the first 3, I don’t anticipate anything this time either.



Whoa, me too.


----------



## Clix Pix

Got my second booster today!  Simply got my act together and went over to the store/pharmacy, they weren't busy and even though I did not have an appointment they let me do the necessary paperwork, hand over my vaccination card and get jabbed.   No issues so far, but it's only been a few hours.....

ETA: wrote this earlier but forgot to actually send it.   Now, a few hours later, I'm feeling mild discomfort in the arm, which is not surprising, but at this point no other issues with side effects.


----------



## Cmaier

Clix Pix said:


> Got my second booster today!  Simply got my act together and went over to the store/pharmacy, they weren't busy and even though I did not have an appointment they let me do the necessary paperwork, hand over my vaccination card and get jabbed.   No issues so far, but it's only been a few hours.....



Got mine yesterday. Arm hurts quite a bit and feeling run down now, but was good up until now.


----------



## Clix Pix

Yes, I thought about it for a while and since I have no special plans for the Easter weekend figured that I might as well get the jab and get it over with and if I'm feeling somewhat unwell tomorrow or the next day, so be it.    I remember that the last time it was a sore arm plus a general feeling of malaise all through the following day, so am kind of expecting that again.    This being jabbed every few months is really getting old now.....


----------



## Cmaier

Clix Pix said:


> Yes, I thought about it for a while and since I have no special plans for the Easter weekend figured that I might as well get the jab and get it over with and if I'm feeling somewhat unwell tomorrow or the next day, so be it.    I remember that the last time it was a sore arm plus a general feeling of malaise all through the following day, so am kind of expecting that again.    This being jabbed every few months is really getting old now.....




I like it. So much fun.


----------



## Alli

We also got our 2nd booster yesterday. Not even a sore arm.


----------



## Edd

My arm is sore as hell but always goes away in a couple days. I should be getting mildly ill in a few hours.

I made the appointment online at Rite-Aid. It makes you stick with whatever brand vaccine you’ve previously taken (Moderna). When I arrived I asked about taking something else and the employee giving the shot said they’d do that upon request but there‘s no consensus on whether that’s effective or not. 4th shot of Moderna for me, which is why I plan to not feel great. Pfizer doesn’t seem to affect my wife at all.


----------



## Clix Pix

Left arm is mildly sore today, not as much as it has been after previous jabs, and when I arose I had a slight headache, but that's it for the side effects.  After the last booster I also had a mild headache, too, but it went away after being up for a while.  I don't normally get headaches at all.  

Team Moderna all the way!!


----------



## Cmaier

Clix Pix said:


> Left arm is mildly sore today, not as much as it has been after previous jabs, and when I arose I had a slight headache, but that's it for the side effects.  After the last booster I also had a mild headache, too, but it went away after being up for a while.  I don't normally get headaches at all.
> 
> Team Moderna all the way!!




I was doing great (other than arm aches) until last night when I got very sleepy and my face got all flushed and itchy. Of course it could be psychosomatic - I had to pick up my wife at the airport at midnight, so of course all I wanted to do was sleep.


----------



## Clix Pix

I remember after the very first Moderna jab that I was surprised a couple of days after I'd had it and had gone through a round of side effects to suddenly have a major spasmodic sneezing/blowing episode which felt like what happens when my usual spring allergies kick in, but since that was in the wintertime, January,  it certainly wasn't spring pollen.  It went away as quickly as it had started so I chalked it up to some sort of delayed response to the Moderna.    I'm hoping that the arm discomfort and the headache will be the end of the side effects this time.


----------



## Eric

My side effects were really bad after the second, after the booster barely noticed and now I have the second booster scheduled for Tuesday. I was in the hospital for a few hours on Wed and I just want to make sure I didn't pick it up while there so I'll likely test today or tomorrow and if all is good I'll keep the appointment.


----------



## BigMcGuire

We're going to get my mother in law (lives with us (80+)) her second booster this week. Wondering if we shouldn't get it too (we're in our mid 30s) just to help protect her...


----------



## Clix Pix

Arm is only very slightly sensitive today, and aside from that I feel completely back to normal.   Guess that's it now until the next booster.....sigh....


----------



## Alli

I figure next year (fall of 23), we’ll be able to get the flu shot and Covid booster together.


----------



## JamesMike

With my frequent traveling, I stay current with boosters and use my mask when traveling.  I do understand they are working on possibly combing the flu and Covid booster into one shot, but don’t know when or if it will be ready.


----------



## Eric

Got mine yesterday and have mild side effects but nothing Tylenol couldn't knock out. It's been six months since my last dose and my card is now full.


----------



## Cmaier

Eric said:


> Got mine yesterday and have mild side effects but nothing Tylenol couldn't knock out. It's been six months since my last dose and my card is now full.



They put the sticker on the back of my card this time 

I prefer the apple wallet version, anyway.


----------



## Citysnaps

Thanx for the reminder. We need to get ours.


----------



## ronntaylor

Got my 2nd booster last Friday after eye doc appointment. No side effects besides just the injection site being a tiny bit sore that night.

An elderly couple that I check in on a regular basis got home boosters this past Monday. She was knocked out for the next day and a half. Had to cancel a couple appointments and said she was shocked by how bad she felt. He suffered no ill effects. Both in their 80s.


----------



## DT

Eric said:


> Got mine yesterday and have mild side effects [...]


----------



## Eric

ronntaylor said:


> Got my 2nd booster last Friday after eye doc appointment. No side effects besides just the injection site being a tiny bit sore that night.
> 
> An elderly couple that I check in on a regular basis got home boosters this past Monday. She was knocked out for the next day and a half. Had to cancel a couple appointments and said she was shocked by how bad she felt. He suffered no ill effects. Both in their 80s.



It really seems to have a different impact no matter who you talk to, I guess it speaks to how the virus can make some really sick while others don't even notice it. Based on my reactions I am betting I wouldn't have done well if I had caught it with no vaccine, my brother ended up catching it after both doses (no booster) and it still laid him out for 2 weeks.


----------



## Cmaier

My wife and kid (each boosted once) went camping with some friends this weekend, and brought home Covid :-(

I am currently testing my theory that hiding in the mater bedroom with the door locked will keep me safe. Will let you know.


----------



## DT

Cmaier said:


> My wife and kid (each boosted once) went camping with some friends this weekend, and brought home Covid :-(
> 
> I am currently testing my theory that hiding in the mater bedroom with the door locked will keep me safe. Will let you know.




Dang, keep us in the loop.


----------



## Cmaier

DT said:


> Dang, keep us in the loop.




That sounds like you want covid, too.


----------



## Citysnaps

Last Friday I decided to get off caffein after a few dozen years being on it. Cold turkey.  Saturday was fine. By Sunday afternoon it hit me like a ton of bricks. Muscle aches, major headaches, flue-like symptoms, lethargy, irritability, fatigue, tiredness, feeling foggy, no energy, runny nose/congestion, some nausea, etc.

Looked up the symptoms for caffein withdrawal and I hit all of them. It can last two to nine days for that to subside. Apparently I should have reduced my intake g•r•a•d•u•a•l•l•y.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Deep inside I kind of knew that was probably the right path. But thought it couldn’t be *that* bad just quitting.

It's now occurring to me that *some* of those symptoms are shared with being infected by Covid.  Need to get tested tomorrow.
Sadly, we haven't been 2nd boosted yet.  For no good reason other than laziness. Shaking my head on that.


----------



## Colstan

I'm still waiting for the second booster. I'm not old enough for it, so I tried to finagle my pharmacist into giving it to me anyway, but no dice. He gave me the first booster early, because he had extra sitting around not being used. Now he's firmly in the "wait until the CDC/FDA/DEA/FBI/DOD, Minerals Management Service, and U.S. Board on Geographic Names says it's okay" camp.

In other words, I'd get the fourth jab if I could, but I don't meet the arbitrary age requirement according to bureaucrats who pretend to know what they are doing. Meanwhile, plenty of vax are sitting on the shelf and I don't want the 'rona, at least not a serious case of it.


----------



## Cmaier

Apple knows…


----------



## Eric

Colstan said:


> I'm still waiting for the second booster. I'm not old enough for it, so I tried to finagle my pharmacist into giving it to me anyway, but no dice. He gave me the first booster early, because he had extra sitting around not being used. Now he's firmly in the "wait until the CDC/FDA/DEA/FBI/DOD, Minerals Management Service, and U.S. Board on Geographic Names says it's okay" camp.
> 
> In other words, I'd get the fourth jab if I could, but I don't meet the arbitrary age requirement according to bureaucrats who pretend to know what they are doing. Meanwhile, plenty of vax are sitting on the shelf and I don't want the 'rona, at least not a serious case of it.



For most of the pharmacies you can just mark down that you have a pre-existing condition to qualify and they won't question it.


----------



## DT

Cmaier said:


> That sounds like you want covid, too.




I'm not convinced I haven't had it at least once.  Maybe way back when this first started, it was Feb/March of 2020, our daughter had this "weird flu" that lasted a long time, as a touch befuddling to the doctor, I got it, same symptoms, it was brutal.



Eric said:


> For most of the pharmacies you can just mark down that you have a pre-existing condition to qualify and they won't question it.




"Sir, you do not appear to be pregnant ..."


----------



## Cmaier

DT said:


> I'm not convinced I haven't had it at least once.  Maybe way back when this first started, it was Feb/March of 2020, our daughter had this "weird flu" that lasted a long time, as a touch befuddling to the doctor, I got it, same symptoms, it was brutal.
> 
> 
> 
> "Sir, you do not appear to be pregnant ..."



Yeah, for 8 weeks in march and april of 2020 i had a cough that wouldn’t go away, and weird gastrointestinal issues. May have been covid, since it turns out it was circulating here back then, though since I didn’t spread it to my family I tend to discount the possibility.


----------



## Eric

I was out and about last weekend and feeling a little wonky today so I'm probably going to test, fortunately we still have quite a few of them.


----------



## Cmaier

Eric said:


> I was out and about last weekend and feeling a little wonky today so I'm probably going to test, fortunately we still have quite a few of them.



Woke up with a headache and sniffles (though I always have sniffles), so took my first test of the pandemic and came up negative. 

Yay me.

meanwhile, more reports coming in that the other families on the camping trip with my wife and kid are all testing positive.

My daughter still tests negative, but seems to have had symptoms all week. Maybe home rapid test false negatives at work.


----------



## Eric

Cmaier said:


> Woke up with a headache and sniffles (though I always have sniffles), so took my first test of the pandemic and came up negative.
> 
> Yay me.
> 
> meanwhile, more reports coming in that the other families on the camping trip with my wife and kid are all testing positive.
> 
> My daughter still tests negative, but seems to have had symptoms all week. Maybe home rapid test false negatives at work.



One of the people I work with had al the symptoms and a fever of 103 but still tested negative until 2 days later, seems to be a trend.


----------



## DT

I've used 4 tests (2 different brands), never had a positive result, so either I've had a number of false negatives (I'm pretty careful with the testing process), or I had a cold and/or allergies.  The symptoms were pretty mild, negative results, so maybe it was nothing.


----------



## Cmaier

DT said:


> I've used 4 tests (2 different brands), never had a positive result, so either I've had a number of false negatives (I'm pretty careful with the testing process), or I had a cold and/or allergies.  The symptoms were pretty mild, negative results, so maybe it was nothing.



 Well, the only calibration data I have is that my wife tested positive with one of the home tests the USPS brought, on the same day she got a PCR test and tested positive. My daughter was with my wife at the superspreader event, seems to have symptoms, but as of yesterday was still testing negative at home.  She’s still asleep at 3 in the afternoon, so no idea if she’d test positive today. Also possible she isn’t collecting the sample right, etc.


----------



## Eric

Cmaier said:


> Well, the only calibration data I have is that my wife tested positive with one of the home tests the USPS brought, on the same day she got a PCR test and tested positive. My daughter was with my wife at the superspreader event, seems to have symptoms, but as of yesterday was still testing negative at home.  She’s still asleep at 3 in the afternoon, so no idea if she’d test positive today. Also possible she isn’t collecting the sample right, etc.



Fingers crossed for you. I know if my wife even gets a cold I move to a different area of the house but with COVID it's really hard to avoid the same air space in a single story home like that.


----------



## Roller

One thing for y'all to keep in mind is that if you qualify for Paxlovid based on age or other factors, you should try to get it if you're within about five days of symptom onset. It's available in most places, but people aren't thinking about it because they believe the symptoms will resolve quickly. While that's true for many patients, the course of illness is quite variable, even if you are fully vaccinated and have received one or two boosters.


----------



## Cmaier

Eric said:


> Fingers crossed for you. I know if my wife even gets a cold I move to a different area of the house but with COVID it's really hard to avoid the same air space in a single story home like that.



We have two stories, each with a separate HVAC system, and we have spent most of our time on separate floors. In the rare instances we’ve been in the same room, we both wear masks.  I’m thinking of seeing if NASA Ames can lend me a spacesuit…


----------



## Hrafn

My family isn't yet eligible for the 2nd booster, but we have COVID now at work again.  I haven't stopped masking.


----------



## Cmaier

It’s now been a week since my wife first felt symptoms (and about 9 days since she was exposed). She says her symptoms have been improving so she took a home covid test, and failed (“the T line is the darkest I’ve ever seen!”).  Since her “symptoms are resolving,” under the confusing CDC guidelines, I guess she could go out and about with a mask by now? Makes you think about how many people don’t take tests, just so they can keep their heads in the sand and end their quarantines while still infectious.


----------



## oldBCguy

We (two well-aged seniors) received an e-mail earlier this month advising us that we were now eligible to receive the 2'nd booster (4'th shot) -- made appointments, and got the shots at a supermarket pharmacy.  The daughter (young-senior) received her notice of eligibility the day we received our shots, and got her vaccination (via a local pharmacy to her) the next day.

Re: using masks 'now' -- my practice has not changed much since previous shots -- I always carry one -- when outside and about, it usually remains within my pocket --- when shopping inside stores - more often than not - it is usually on my face.


----------



## Cmaier

Took my wife 13 days before she tested negative on a home test. So I finally am able to be in the same room as her  

Somehow I seem to have avoided infection, and while my daughter seemed to have symptoms for a day or two, she never tested positive (Though we didn’t have her PCR-tested).


----------



## Eric

Nobody is spared.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1537147338006966272/


----------



## Cmaier

Eric said:


> Nobody is spared.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1537147338006966272/



I feel pretty excited that I outlasted fauci.


----------



## Edd

Cmaier said:


> I feel pretty excited that I outlasted fauci.



Same, I’m obviously so safe.


----------



## mollyc

Oh, I am just catching up on this. 

My 14yo son tested positive yesterday.  His school dropped the mask mandate after spring break, all the while with random cases going through the school. My son avoided all of it, even when playing lacrosse with some of the kids who got sick. He's been out of school a full week, hanging out at home and the pool, and tested positive yesterday. My best guess is that someone at swim team time trials was positive on Saturday and didn't know (or didn't care) and he got it there. He is literally outside or in his own room like 97% of the time, so it's really random he got sick while being outside.  He had a fever and headache yesterday, coupled with a stuffy nose, but today only has the stuffy nose. 

My daughter (16) had it in March. None of us got it when she had it, and she was required to stay in her room for the duration (as my son is now, except to get to the basement shower). I take food up and leave it outside the door. She tested positive for 11 calendar days. She only ever had a stuffy nose and tiredness.  Her school has a rule that you must have a negative rapid test to return to school, regardless of the number of days (she got it right before spring break so only missed three days of school). We will use that same rule for our son. 

My huband and I have so far managed to avoid it, and since our kids are so old, they can entertain themselves in their rooms with electronics and never really need to leave. Which is nice because it really narrows down the risk of transmission within the house, and we will wear masks if necessary if I have to be near the kids. My husband leaves it all to me. (Which is fine because I'm a SAHM and he's a work in the office dad.)


----------



## DT

How much longer does your son have school? (before summer vacation)

Our little G was done June 1, well, technically June 2, but that was a 1/2 day and the 8th graders mostly just bail.


----------



## mollyc

DT said:


> How much longer does your son have school? (before summer vacation)
> 
> Our little G was done June 1, well, technically June 2, but that was a 1/2 day and the 8th graders mostly just bail.



He's been out of school for nearly two weeks. Which is why it's bizarre that he caught it now. He was also done on June 2th, with an 8th grade promotion ceremony and then a school dance in the evening. But it's extremely unlikely that he caught it the last day of school, 11 days prior to symptoms.  The swim meet three days earlier seems a lot more likely, especially as at least one other person tested positive yesterday on the swim team.


----------



## Eric

Republicans, keeping it classy.


----------



## Eric

After being out and about last weekend I wanted to test and got a positive result. The line was super faint and barely readable without being under a bright light but it was there, everything I've read says this means it's positive. 

However, since we have so many tests I subsequently took two more yesterday and third this morning, all of which show negative. Not sure what to make of it and I really have no symptoms to speak of but will treat it as a positive anyway just to be safe.


----------



## Cmaier

Eric said:


> After being out and about last weekend I wanted to test and got a positive result. The line was super faint and barely readable without being under a bright light but it was there, everything I've read says this means it's positive.
> 
> However, since we have so many tests I subsequently took two more yesterday and third this morning, all of which show negative. Not sure what to make of it and I really have no symptoms to speak of but will treat it as a positive anyway just to be safe.



 sounds like your immune system is killing it

stay safe


----------



## Eric

Cmaier said:


> sounds like your immune system is killing it
> 
> stay safe



With the assist of two vaccines with two more boosters.


----------



## Cmaier

Eric said:


> With the assist of two vaccines with two more boosters.




and strong manly blood


----------



## mollyc

Eric said:


> After being out and about last weekend I wanted to test and got a positive result. The line was super faint and barely readable without being under a bright light but it was there, everything I've read says this means it's positive.
> 
> However, since we have so many tests I subsequently took two more yesterday and third this morning, all of which show negative. Not sure what to make of it and I really have no symptoms to speak of but will treat it as a positive anyway just to be safe.




Generally speaking if a rapid test is negative, you don't have enough viral load to be contagious. My son only tested postive for 4 days, with symptoms (maybe actually only three, because I didn't have him test on day 4). The first day he had a headache and slight fever. By day three (still positive on a rapid) he was riding his bike in the driveway and playing with his lacrosse rebounder. Oodle of energy. On day 5 he tested negative and I let him resume normal life.

If you tested negative two days in a row, I'd say you are in the clear.

A friend of ours tested positive the other day with zero symptoms. He had visited his daughter away at college for 24 hours; while he was there, she tested positive (she had a previous possible exposure, so her being positive wasn't really a surprise), and then he tested positive the next day when he returned home. It's highly unlikely he got it from her AND tested positive within 24 hours or less....even the newest strains have a 2-3 day incubation period. I strongly believe he caught it sometime before his visit and was asymptomatic and it was coincidental that he tested positive when getting home....but of course we will never really know for sure.


----------



## Eric

mollyc said:


> Generally speaking if a rapid test is negative, you don't have enough viral load to be contagious. My son only tested postive for 4 days, with symptoms (maybe actually only three, because I didn't have him test on day 4). The first day he had a headache and slight fever. By day three (still positive on a rapid) he was riding his bike in the driveway and playing with his lacrosse rebounder. Oodle of energy. On day 5 he tested negative and I let him resume normal life.
> 
> If you tested negative two days in a row, I'd say you are in the clear.
> 
> A friend of ours tested positive the other day with zero symptoms. He had visited his daughter away at college for 24 hours; while he was there, she tested positive (she had a previous possible exposure, so her being positive wasn't really a surprise), and then he tested positive the next day when he returned home. It's highly unlikely he got it from her AND tested positive within 24 hours or less....even the newest strains have a 2-3 day incubation period. I strongly believe he caught it sometime before his visit and was asymptomatic and it was coincidental that he tested positive when getting home....but of course we will never really know for sure.



Great info here, it's appreciated. The first test yesterday showed the faint line (even though it had no color) and the instructions were still really clear that it meant a positive result. It's just the the other two afterwards (the same day) were both negative, as was this morning's as well. I figure I'll test once more tomorrow before going on my photo shoot and if it's negative I'll stop worrying so much, though will still practice safety measures, masking, etc.


----------



## Eric

Tested negative again today, so that's 5 negatives over 3 days after the first faint positive, it has me really wondering if the first one was a false positive as it was not repeatable, even on the same day.   I did have what I thought were some mild symptoms but that could've just been allergies or anything.


----------

